# any big boy toys??



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well now that its all over excpet for loosing those few extra pounds we gained, lets talley up. Anyone get any fun tractor, tools, or just neat "toys"?

A few myself.

Well I had gotten myself an aircompressure. Thats a biggy. All kinda of projects waiting for THAT

I got two cordless drills. Not sure if I will keep them, or return one of them. We will have to see.

A Drill Dr. I had been wanting one for ages. Hope it works as good as people say. I have a TON of dull drill bits.

Money for a brush hog. OH YA!!! With that, and the money from selling my snowplow, I am SET. May go to TSC today if they are open on sundays  



So what you all got? anything cool?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I got my dump truck last week. That was my big Christmas.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Caught it This Year*

For some reason I caught the spirit this year. We don't make a big deal out of Christmas for the most part it is a time of family and friends. No big piles of gifts under the tree or debt that we have to pay off til next Christmas.
But this year I had some cash laying around getting moldy so I played Santa. Bought the wife a flour mill and about 25 pounds of grain to grind, also got her pasta making attatchments for her mixer. My bride has always wanted diamond studs for her pierced ears and I got a good deal on a pair. How was I to know that diamonds would make her so happy. The boys got quad parts from me, oldest got aluminum wheels and mud hook tires and the youngest got a winch, snatch block, and remote controller. They also got a bunch of other stuff from thier momma. The Grandkids got spoiled as it should be.My grandson wanted a scroll saw(10 years old),so I bought him one . My grand daughter is taking voice lessons and has an invitation to spend two weeks in New York learning from the best so we bankrolled it for her.
Well as a lot of you know I was robbed over the summer and lost a ton of tools . My guys went the gift certificates route to help me replace them, I am sitting on $2,000 worth. Tomorrow I will try and take advantage of after Christmas bargains to get the most bang for the buck. I also got a new jumper box from my Friend Jack, another tool that was stolen. I can not believe how much I miss my portable air compressor, and my nailers. Those are what have to be replaced next.
I bought a few things for me too. A new FDS Heat -sych PDM unit and duel thermo stat set-up for my 97 GMC deisel, a pre64 Winchester lever action in 30-06 that I had my eye on. It looks nice with my collection.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I surely believe that Santa is a bee keeper too. He left me gift cards to Lowe's and one for Home Depot, even though I am boycotting them (HD). Those cards will get me lumber to build some new hives to expand what I already have. I got 25 pounds of sugar for making suyrp in the spring to get the girls off to a fast start collecting nectar. A extra hive tool for prying covers up the girls keep glueing down and to seprate the hives when it comes extracting time. A spare pair of long cuffed gloves to use when one pair is so sticky they need to be washed. 50 frames for the girls to build comb on to fill with honey (each frame will hold about 5#) for me. A belt sander to put a nice finish on the hive bodies I will be building. One of the best things I will get a lot of use out of is a set of sockets that remove bolts and nuts with rounded off heads.
A beautiful healthy family was best of all.
 Al


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Never seen a pre 64 lever action in 06

Got to admit, the pre 64' anything that Winchester made were and still is the best.

I had the fortunate opportunity to find quite a few brand new in the barreled actions of pre 64 stuff quite a few years ago at a small hole in the wall gun shop and I took the oportunity to get em all.....Wife went through the ceiling, but since then she has seen the light......as well as the money I got from the actions once they were fit to a good stock and finshed off....It was a good investment..Only one I kept out of them all is a .264 Winchester Magnum.....why, I do not have a clue, but I have always enjoyed shooting that bone jarring mule kicking rifle.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It was a slightly light Christmas at our house, and my middle son (8 yrs.) still has not took his GI Joe or his "Hum-Vee Military Vehicle" out of the box. 

I made Jane a Banquette (sp?), or commonly refered to by me as a wooden box that you put against the wall so people can park their ass or store more junk in. Turned out pretty cool; she liked it, so I guess that's all that matters. 

I got a pair of pants, a Diana Crall CD, Lowes gift card, a Bissel Little Green carpet steam clean thingy (to detail cars), a set of DeWalt drill bits, and my favorite gift; word from "she who must be obeyed" that the income tax check is going to pay off my half of my dad and I's next project car- a 427 Cobra replica. Hopefully, we will order the kit by March or April.   :smoking:  :dazed: 

As I told her..."I'll believe it when I see it". See, complaining does help- they eventually give in.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Now the corba you BETTER have lots of pictures off when building!!!!!


That is one of my dream projects. Would realy like to pull the trigger on that soon. A bit to much outlay now though.


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Speaking of Cobra's look what I got for all the Birthday's & Xmas's for the rest of my life.. Check out www.Clubcobra.com ..good site

My car has a 430 HP 450 Ft Lbs Torque 392 Stroker Ford crate motor with a 5 speed Tremec trans... 315/35/17 drag radials on back..

Here is link to pics...http://www.PictureTrail.com/gid6045459

I have always wanted one of these and at 55 finally got it.. these are not for every day driving-no top a/c heat. etc.. it sounds like a Harley on steroids... very loud and a lot faster than most cars.. you just can't help but smile when you give it the gas..


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Trs900- That is absolutely positively a beautiful car. I love the color, and you can't go wrong with a Ford crate motor and the Tremec. Who is the manufacturer of the kit? (I'm always reluctant to ask this question, as it offends alot of owners for some reason...but if they don't say up front that it's an original CSX, you gotta figure it's a kit)

Having liked them since I was about 11 years old, it has been a dream for a long time. I have ridden in two different Cobras- one with a Boss 302, and the other with a 460. Both were totally stupid-fast. 

If you are up for a road trip in early Summer, come up to London, Ohio. Do a search on Double Venom Spring Fling. It's a charity event for one of the owners of Factory 5's daughter, who has Cystic Fibrosis. Last year, there was over 300 Cobras there. The owners who agree to participate give rides to spectators for a $10 donation, and when I say ride, I mean ride; 95 MPH down the main street, and it's a small town. The cops also set up a radar thing at the end of the "strip" to show you how fast you are going. 

Anyway, thats an awesome car. When I do get mine, it will take a long time to complete it as it will be built on a budget, but once I see the chassis and body in my garage, I will be the happiest man on Earth. My dad and I are currently restoring an old car, and hopefully we will have the Cobra by the time we finish the other one. Congrats on your car- Im totally envious!

Happy New Year!
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is one AWSOME!!! car!!!!!!! REAL nice color compo. Makes the car look cut out of a solid block of alloy.


I fell for them after seeing "The Gumball Rally" when I was a kid. One of these days I WILL have one. As for kits, I have to say I realy like the factury5 cars. Some of the kits realy alter the lines of the car, and IMHO butcher the looks. Hey you cant alter profection.


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the compliments... It is not original but a replica.. called a Backdraft... shoot original's are so much money that I would have to die..then I dont think I'd still have enough life insurance to pay for one .. from what I've heard if you start with a kit you have to figure 3 times the cost to complete.. if you did the paint, used motor etc, you could come in for less... The car comes as a complete rolling chassis, painted..etc... all you have to do is install motor & transmission.. it is made in South Africa then brought into the states...uses BMW rear & front suspension..
check out car here.. http://www.backdraftracing.com/home.htm


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow, thats wild- I thought Superformance was the only ones built in S. Africa. I have heard nothing but great things about Backdraft, Superformance, and Kirkham (built in the US with an aluminum body).

I have done enough research to decide on Factory 5, although my dad has some "say so" in the matter. He is more focused on looking for a kit someone bought, then found it's not for them. Hes also much more patient than I, and he is one of those type guys who always seem to be in the right place at the right time. 

Anyway, I'd love to have a Backdraft or Superformance, but honestly do not have that kinda cash in one lump sum. The sad thing is that when it's done, it will probably cost about as much as one...but can be built on a budget. Factory Five has a great chassis, but I believe their weak spot is the body. The tooling is a bit rougher than the high end kits. That just means it will take a little extra effort wetsanding and blocksanding, etc. Factory Fives are what you make them into. I have seen guys build them on a strict budget- installing a 302 with 90K miles- it just makes no sense. We are planning to go the non-donor route because I just cant bring myself to install used parts on a new car. Factory Fives also have what they call a "perky butt", and where the license plate frame bolts to the trunk lid, it comes to a bit more of a point than the originals- but I am kinda shying away from trying to make it look authentic. We simply want to make it like we want it.

Again, awesome car- I like it alot!

Greg

*Edit*- if this works, heres a link to some action at Double Venom Spring Fling. http://www.factoryfive.com/images/videos/vs7dvsf.wmv


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

There are a lot of FFR cars out there so you should be able to find one that some one never finished at a good price... there are some floating around for $15,000 - $20000 finished so be careful how much you put into one.. I know working on it will be fun with your Dad.. Venom-backdraft-superperformance are all from S. Africa..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Slip, it sounds like you and family all around made out very nicely. That pre 64 Winchester is a sweet rifle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet looking ride TRS900. :driving: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We got the kids the goodies they wanted but we kinda kept the presents to a minimum this year as we are making some hefty farm payments and expect more expenses when we move this Spring. That said, I got a John Deere outdoor thermometer (round clock style) and a John Deere bottle opener.


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Chief thanks... took grandson for ride last night, he is 10 going on 16 already has a steady girl friend... I said if he had this car he could pick lots of girls, and very seriously he said just one... since it has only 1 passenger seat in it... and they would go with him just because of the car I laughed .... the kids today are some much more in touch with whats going on than I was at their age.. both him & his sister who are fraternal twins are on honor roll and seem so much older than they are... here is pic of them earlier this year on big tractor..:furious: 

http://pic5.picturetrail.com/VOL64/1714513/3294602/43356214.jpg


----------

